# IBS? Constipation with soft stool,abdominal and rectal pain etc.



## movingon (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I came here because I feel that I have some symptoms of IBS but I am not sure. I have been told I have IBS but have not been officially diagnosed and I have talked to different doctors and nurses to get their opinions and they don't seem worried. I have read a lot about symptoms of IBS and it seems that IBS seems to encompass a lot of different issues. I also have extreme amounts of health anxiety and OCD so I jump to the worst conclusions ever when I start experiencing symptoms. So I figured I would list some things to see if anyone can relate to them here:

Basically about half a year ago, I went to go stay in Japan. I am now back in the states, but my bowels have not been the same since.

Here are my symptoms:

1. On and off abdominal pain. Sometimes a sharp pain in left lower quadrant. Does not last long but is fairly painful at the time.

2. I have a BM daily but it is not a lot and I have to strain a little to get it out. The stools are soft but sometimes oddly shaped. Sometimes they are normal and log-looking but other times they are flat or thin. I know that the whole flat/narrow stool is associated with cancers and stuff but I also know that it is associated with IBS. Also, the stool seems to be very light colored. Almost kind of green-ish? Still worried though.

3. The urge to have a BM is not as strong as it used to be. I know when I have to go but I don't feel much urgency unless I need to expel loose stools which is rare.

4. I have anal pain at times. I sometimes feel a very sharp pain in the left side of the rectum but it does not last very long. I also have a dull pain in that area at times. I do sit in kind of an uncomfortable chair though which could explain it.

5. I don't know if this is even relevant but today after having a BM I wiped my butt and there was this gooey red substance. I got freaked out cause I thought it was blood but I noticed that it was kind of solid. I did have a lot of tomatos last night so it could be that but I'm still worried about it. This does not happen normally.

So yeah, I know this was a long post but I would really appreciate some feedback.


----------

